# New Project Horse, Need your eyes!



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Meet the big girl Daphne, 8 year old shire/TB cross. A very big boned tubby out of shape not finished love of a horse, to keep it short and sweet!:wink:

Here are some photos, they are not too recent but would simply like input on her. The good, the bad and the in between. Dont be shy, she is a project that will be put up for sale at the appropriate time (when she is ready to go n to her own person) 

I meet with her owner in the next week after I get back from working at a EI dressage show.

Here is the lovely lady herself!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

SHE IS GORGEOUS!!!

I have nothing negative to say.


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Omgosh! She looks like a heavy warmblood. So pretty! I can't see past the shiney pony.. So all I have is jealousy to contribute 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

she is stunning. i absolutely love her. what a powerful hindend she has! .......drool........
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you!!
I will hopefully be getting to see her when I get back, she is not far down the road and close enough to take up inhand to the horse park to work in the arena. Sh eis so out of shape its very sad haha FAT FAT FAT GIRL!! I secretly hope she just doesnt sell. I have known this mare for years and love her to death! i am not too much of a mare person, sure do click with my little boy! 

So excited to work with her! The girl riding her is my friend, she is 5'7....I am 5'2!!! I am going to look like a fly on her back!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, she's absolutely stunning! She got the best of both worlds there, the refinement of the TB but the substance of the Shire.

She's really very well balanced for a draft cross. Many of them I've seen were nice enough horses, but not really very balanced in the grand scheme of things.

The only thing that I _think_ might be wrong with her is that it looks like she _might_ be a bit back at the knee...but that's only judging from one picture taken at a bit of a wonky angle.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Well If it works out for me to work with her I will be soon!! I will of course start a thread for her training and get you pictures to track from day 1 to the last day!!

She will be going through a make over, clipping, mane pulling, serious grooming and a bath!

SO SO SO SO excited!

Going from my 15h sport horse to this girl will be such a difference! AH!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Pulling that gorgeous mane?! For shame!!!

LOL, just kidding. How big is this mare. The way she looks to me, she's not overly tall, but has a really big barrel which will make everyone who rides her look small:lol:.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Not so much tall but yes, big in the barrel, anything compared to little O-Boy is big haha!

I cant stand long manes, I have to be able to see the neck, its the Jumper/Dressage rider in me haha

My plans with her would be to work on dressage 
So glad you guys like her, sounds like I may have a small Daphne fan club!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Pulling that gorgeous mane?! For shame!!!
> 
> LOL, just kidding. How big is this mare. The way she looks to me, she's not overly tall, but has a really big barrel which will make everyone who rides her look small:lol:.


I agree...her mane is sooo so gorgeous. Please don't pull it  lol Turn it into a running braid!

*nuzzles to try and sway mind* :hug:


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

You can send her to me when you are done training her . What a looker!!

And I agree with leaving her mane . It is so shiny and pretty!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Hehehehe Sky, I would need to learn how to french braid if I am not to pull that!! Its actually so much thicker that that photo....just wait till I post photos next week haha


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Klassic Superstar said:


> So glad you guys like her, sounds like I may have a small Daphne fan club!!!


LOVE her name too! She's just all sorts of pretty


ETA:



Klassic Superstar said:


> Hehehehe Sky, I would need to learn how to french braid if I am not to pull that!! Its actually so much thicker that that photo....just wait till I post photos next week haha


Yes!!!! Yes yes yes  French braiding is really fun


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Sky- She is such a girly girl!! Haha! 

Is it next week? Can I start working with her yet!?
She hasnt been ridden in a good 3 years....YIKES


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Newer photos*

Here laugh now!
This is my friend who attempted to work with her, way to timid of a handler/rider have this task with this mare, she is a very pushy mare-ish mare!! You have to be firm, she is nota big lap dog and she does best when she has a constant job! 

So here are pictures from Last June (2012)

Hello there.......FATTY PANTS:rofl:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Klassic Superstar said:


> Hello there.......FATTY PANTS:rofl:












I think she heard you!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

BAHAHAHAHA
She was on straight pasture, how she didn't colic or founder is beyond me ha!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

This is Daphne's full sister Pshata who sold as an eventer, and this is both of their pedigree

Eastlyshire Pshasta Cadbury American Sport Horse

pictures of her sire, Tiny Tim

https://picasaweb.google.com/michele.eastly/EastlyshireTinyTim?fgl=true&pli=1#5325694259949327746

The first photo is Pshasta, Her full blooded sister and the 2nd photo is both of their Sire, Tiny!!:wink:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, it's just the western rider in me that cringes at the thought of pulling that gorgeous mane, but I understand that sometimes it needs to be done, especially for English horses.

She's in great shape! I mean, round is a shape, right? :rofl:

I can't wait to see her after you've really got her trimmed down and working.

I must say, those breeders have found a very nice cross in Tiny and their mom. They compliment each other well and produce very nice, balanced horses.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Suddenly i want a tb shire cross >.>


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Nope, can't think of anything to pick on  I like them chunky monkeys, even if it is a mare, lol


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

She's gorgeous! So jealous.:lol:


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Smrobs-
Thanks! yeah her owners/breeders are wonderful people!

This is going to feel like the longest week before getting to go work with her!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, she is obese to the point of I would get blood work run on her to rule out health issues. Has a vet looked at her recently? Is there a PPE being done?
She has a very short neck, is goose rumped and has a long back. Can't really tell much else due to the severity of her obesity.
I would focus on getting her healthy before riding her too vigorously as overweight + out of shape = injuries.
Would be interesting to see her healthy and what her confo is like then, but from what I can see now I would not expect her to do well at dressage, even at training and first levels. She might work out to be a great recreational and trail horse, depending on her temperament.

Good luck!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Anabel, I do agree but like i said all these photos are over an year old and I have not seen her in person since then so until I do and am able to post photos...

My starting pan for her is just lots of hand walking everywhere to help her loose weight, and slowly start her back up again.


As for a PPE....I am not buying her she has not been listed yet. 
Should I see a reason for a vet to come out and look at her I will do so but I am not spending money on her (vet wise, unless she gets hurt when in my care) and the owner does not have any extra money sadly.

So my plan is slow and easy and just asses her as it goes. I am not expecting anything big out of her at all and know this could be a long slow road with her.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous mare!! Congrats - I hope you get her and do upload new photos and a video!! She is stunning - there is nothing I could say negative about her.. those feet!!!!!!! My farrier would worship those!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

For a project horse this is a really nice one. I don't always like this cross.. usually it is like oil and water.. but this is a nice horse. 

Get her fit and she will do really well. May not be a project in the end.. may be a really nice Dressage Horse.


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

Absolutely drop dead gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Sure she's _fluffy_, yup she has a short neck. But she is a nice looking mare who can move. Dressage is certainly a good career for her. Will she go GP? Probably not, but 98%+ of purpose-bred dressage horses don't, so I wouldn't let that stop you:wink:

FWIW, I have a friend with a horse competing at PSG/I-1, and he'll debut at I-2 this summer - that's piaffe, passage, 1-tempis, pirouettes, etc. He is 14.3H at withers, 15.2 at top of croup. Really. As my Brooklyn-born Granny used to say, "Ya neva know".


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she is one pretty girl. She looks good under the saddle also !


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I've always loved shires, and most shire crosses that I've seen. The only thing I saw was it looked a bit like she was kind of tense when collected, instead of being relaxed and collecting naturally, but not being a huge draft expert, it could just be a result of her having a bit shorter of a neck than I usually see, and therefore being harder for her to get that nice rounded collection. Other than that, she's a nice looking horse. I love a horse with some substance and bone. Can't wait to see her all shaped up and working regularly.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This mare is about the best TB draft cross I have seen. Not too much wrong with this lady.


----------



## ktrolson (Feb 13, 2009)

NO, please don't pull that beautiful mane. Cant you just put it up in those knobby thingys? She'll never grow it back the same and it could be a great selling point!


----------

